# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Bayfront Reggae Festival

## Jamiaca_jeff

Bayfront Reggae Festival
Saturday, July 19, 2014
Duluth, Minnesota

Morgan Heritage with Special Appearance by JemereMorgan
Kevin Lyttle
Da'Ville
Lutan Fyah
with
9 Tomorrows, Natty Nation, Kofi and the Fire Keepers, 
Irie Sol, and DJ Sound of Fujun

----------

